# Making Shapes With Your Strobe?!



## brentbizozwell (Apr 16, 2010)

Can anyone give me some ideas as to how and cast certain "light shapes" with your strobe? I was looking at some interesting Demarchelier photos and found this gem 

http://www.artandcommerce.com/DOC/AAC/Media/TR2_WATERMARKED/73/0c/33/a7/AAC260039.jpg

I just love the two rectangles he made with his strobe and I do believe they came from the the same source with a fill directly to the right of that. Can anyone tell me how I can make this and other shapes with light?


----------



## Dmitri (Apr 16, 2010)

You can take a piece of cardboard (or anything) and cut some shapes in it, then hold it in front of the light at various distances.


----------



## brentbizozwell (Apr 16, 2010)

Ok but do they make an actual piece of equipment that he possibly used for this or do you think he just used big black scrims?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 16, 2010)

brentbizozwell said:


> Ok but do they make an actual piece of equipment that he possibly used for this or do you think he just used big black scrims?




If you do a search for "cookaloris" you will find several ready-made sets from multiple manufacturers. A cookaloris is often called a "cookie".

Light Controls - Cookaloris, an Introduction...


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 17, 2010)

I knew they were called cookies...but I didn't know it was short for Cookaloris.  Thanks Derrel.


----------



## KmH (Apr 18, 2010)

You might also check out, "cucoloris'.

Here is a brief:
Cucoloris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You might also explore 'gobo' :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gobo_(lighting)


----------



## table1349 (Apr 18, 2010)

"The name originated when a girl called Lori was working on a shoot. It  was an interview with some important character or other, and it was in  the evening and they were losing light as the sun was setting but Lori  was really taken with the shadows cast by the setting sun as it streamed  in through a tree outside and into the room. As they were setting up  she kept pointing it out and telling everyone how beautiful it looked.  Sadly by the time they had set up they had lost the light and Lori kept  saying how sad she was that they had lost all the beautiful patterns on  the walls and now they were boring to her. Then someone had a bright  idea to make a cookie that would give a similar effect! They quickly  knocked one up with random holes and it worked giving the effect we all  know and love. Lori was very happy. Then whenever they were doing  another one of those shoots Lori would always ask if they could use the  special cookie and they started reffering to it as Lori's cookie! 

Over  time the phrase mutated into the cookaloris, as it was faster to say."


----------

